# "another ten years"



## akana

How would you express "another [unit of time]" in Finnish?

_Hei, katso mitä löytyi kaapista! Minun vanhat vauvankengät. Mitäs niillä tehdään?
Noh, taidetaan panna ne takaisin kaappiin (toiseksi?) kymmeneksi vuodeksi.

_Kiitoksia_!_


----------



## etrade

akana said:


> How would you express "another [unit of time]" in Finnish?
> 
> _Hei, katso mitä löytyi kaapista! Minun vanhat vauvankengät. Mitäs niillä tehdään?
> Noh, taidetaan panna ne takaisin kaappiin (toiseksi?) kymmeneksi vuodeksi.
> 
> _Kiitoksia_!_



Laita piste tai pilkku väliin


----------



## Hakro

My suggestion:


akana said:


> _Hei, katso mitä löytyi kaapista! Minun vanhat vauvankengät. Mitäs niillä tehdään?
> Noh, taidetaan panna ne takaisin kaappiin vielä kymmeneksi vuodeksi._


Another possibility:


> _Hei, katso mitä löytyi kaapista! Minun vanhat vauvankengät. Mitäs niillä tehdään?
> Noh, annetaan niiden olla kaapissa (vielä) toiset kymmenen vuotta._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I agree with Hakro.


----------

